# ER Coding-Hospital Based



## kishacajun (Aug 20, 2008)

In hospital based ER coding, do you pick up the E/M code?  Do you code the infusions?


----------



## Kristin (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes and you add the modifier-25 when procedures are performed.
Yes, you can code infusions, injections and immunization even if it is done while in the ED.


----------



## kishacajun (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm being told that you don't pick up the E/M when doing hospital based ER coding...I know now to pick up my injections along with my icd9 volume 3 code but still confused as to if i need to pick up the evaluation and management...also do i need modifiers on my injections, infusions, etc?


----------



## kevbshields (Aug 20, 2008)

What reason are you being given for not picking up the facility (ER) E/M?


----------



## Kristin (Aug 21, 2008)

kishacajun said:


> I'm being told that you don't pick up the E/M when doing hospital based ER coding...I know now to pick up my injections along with my icd9 volume 3 code but still confused as to if i need to pick up the evaluation and management...also do i need modifiers on my injections, infusions, etc?


I am as well curious to know why you would not pick up 99281-99285 codes?
I do the coding on E&M's and procedures for my facility (someone else codes the ICD-9's) and we pick up the appropriate E&M. If billed with a procedure we place the -25 on the E&M. And we use any apporpriate modifier on procedures -52, -59 ect.


----------



## gentrta1 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hospital Based ED coding*

We are a hospital and my office audits the ED charts on a daily basis.

We code the ED Visit level (99281-99285)
We code the ED Procedure level adding modifier 25 to visit level if appropriate and after checking the S and T status procedures.
We bill the infusion codes by the the Drug Administration Code Hierarchy, ie: 

IV Infusions/Meds 90765, 90766, 90767 and concurrent 90768, 90769
IV Push injections 90774, 90775, 90776
IM/SQ injections 90772, (not for immunizations, we use the admin codes)
IV Hydration 90760, 90761 

Hope this helps.


----------

